# FreeBSD 9.x  rebooting in every 5 sec



## gnumonk (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, 
I had installed FreeBSD 9.x as desktop on AMD phenom2, after installation it was automatically rebooted in a day or two, I was suspecting that it might be due to dust bunnies. After cleaning CPU and fan, FreeBSD shows me boot prompt and when I boot it gets halted in 3-5 seconds. 

Please note that boot process was not getting over. Looks like disk issue? But don't know how to debug? 

Any pointer.

--
gnumonk.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like an hardware problem, it could be the system getting too hot.
However, if you can stay logged in for a couple of minutes you should edit /etc/rc.conf and ensure there is not a line with 

```
dumpdev="NO"
```

If this is the case, you should find a crash dump on /var/crash each time you reboot. Inspect the /var/crash/info.n (with n the greater number) and see if it gives you a _panic string_ that can help understanding the problem.


----------



## fonz (Apr 15, 2013)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> it could be the system getting too hot.
> [snip]
> If this is the case, you should find a crash dump on /var/crash each time you reboot.


Mind you: overheating systems sometimes "just" lose power, in which case no crash dump will be made.


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 16, 2013)

Console is not an option. I am not able to boot to the prompt, it gets halted earlier. I don't think it's overheating because it booted the first time and if I reboot with Debian it works fine. 

Anyway to debug?

--
gnumonk


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 16, 2013)

Try using the Live CD option of the installation media you used. Does this work?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 16, 2013)

So you get to the bootloader - have you tried booting with the verbose (6) and single-user (7) options enabled? If it boots to single user, then try [cmd=]$ exit[/cmd] and see if you get to console.

Alternatively, look through the log files (from Debian environment or such) to see if there is any useful info.


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 16, 2013)

Beeblebrox, 
Yes, I tried with enable/disable single mode, enable/disabled ACPI, enabled/disable verbose, No luck so far.

--
gnumonk


----------



## jem (Apr 16, 2013)

See if there's a CPU temperature readout in the BIOS configuration utility.  To me this sounds like an overheat shutdown.

When you cleaned out the dust, did you remove the CPU cooler?  If so, did you clean off and re-apply the thermal compound?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 16, 2013)

What about hardware watchdog? Look for any watchdog mention in Debian bootlog and/or search in BIOS settings.


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 16, 2013)

@jem, 

Will check CPU temp*e*rature readout from BIOS and update here. I had removed the CPU and processor fan and re-appl*i*ed back.

@Ondra, 

I need to look for this, But don't see any temp issue here, because system has been up for the last two days with Debian.


----------



## ta0kira (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you running your RAM at a speed that's compatible with your processor? If you run your RAM at > 1333 you might have stability problems with that processor. I had a similar rebooting problem that was caused by me trying to overclock my RAM, but if you have e.g. 1866 and try to run it as such that might cause a similar problem.

Kevin Barry


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 17, 2013)

ta0kira said:
			
		

> Are you running your RAM at a speed that's compatible with your processor? If you run your RAM at > 1333 you might have stability problems with that processor. I had a similar rebooting problem that was caused by me trying to overclock my RAM, but if you have e.g. 1866 and try to run it as such that might cause a similar problem.
> 
> Kevin Barry



Kavin, 
How to get this information and how to set this?



--
gnumonk


----------



## ta0kira (Apr 17, 2013)

gnumonk said:
			
		

> Kavin,
> How to get this information and how to set this?


It's something you probably would have had to do manually in your BIOS settings, since your BIOS should automatically underclock RAM that's too fast for your CPU. Depending on your BIOS, the menu should at least tell you the RAM speed somewhere and it might also allow you to set it.

Kevin Barry


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2013)

This doesn't sound like overheating or RAM speed issue. To me it sounds like some odd ACPI BIOS bug/incompatibility.


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 18, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> This doesn't sound like overheating or RAM speed issue. To me it sounds like some odd ACPI BIOS bug/incompatibility.



Yes, I am also suspecting the same. I would like to make sure that issue is not something else? Is there any way I can boot the machine disabling some parameter?


@ta0kira, I will check the BIOS setting and set the value to 1330? Let's see if I am able to boot.
--
gnumonk


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 18, 2013)

This issue has started after power went off, suspecting that something wrong with the disk? Is there anyway I can run fsck from FreeBSD bootloader? 


--
gnumonk


----------



## tingo (Apr 19, 2013)

No, but you can run it from single user. Remember to mount root writeable first, if the root filesystem is the problem.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 19, 2013)

It might be simplistic, but if you can run a (any?) live system on your machine for few minutes to half an hour it is probably not a hardware problem. If you really care about your RAM integrity stick an Ubuntu live system in it it has an option to test the memory. If it is a hardware problem it could be related to the power supply. Often the cost-down power supply engineering is the culprit in these kind of problems. Also, maybe due to improper shutdown your OS corrupted some important files and you will need to boot from another source to check/clean up the system.


----------



## belon_cfy (Apr 20, 2013)

Download memtest and perform your memory diagnosis first.

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah, 
It looks like an issue with FreeBSD with hardware. I have done following steps. I have three disk in box two SATA and one IDE.

I have unplugged all SATA except one when I will reinstall BSD FreeBSD, but I found the same behaviour. Then I unplugged the CDROM (which is also SATA), here I have a success case, I was able to boot from memstick and installed new BSD FreeBSD.

New BSD FreeBSD again ran for 30 min and halted with no reason, but I was able to collect the /var/log/message.

If you see an error at last, it was due to automatically halted and after boot I have run fsck. I think its halted when the usbus information comes but I have no idea, expert can tell where the issue is. See link for message log http://paste.debian.net/250600/.

--
gnumonk


----------



## gnumonk (Apr 20, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> No, but you can run it from single user. Remember to mount root writeable first, if the root filesystem is the problem.



@tingo, 
Single user mode was not an option, much before it gets halted 

--
gnumonk


----------



## gnumonk (May 1, 2013)

Any update on this?

--
gnumonk


----------



## tingo (May 9, 2013)

gnumonk said:
			
		

> @tingo,
> Single user mode was not an option, much before it gets halted



Really? In message 20 in this thread, you wrote


			
				gnumonk said:
			
		

> ...FreeBSD again ran for 30 min...



If that is true, you should be able to boot in single user mode, and have it running for 30 minutes...


----------



## gnumonk (May 14, 2013)

It was once, not everytime, I would say 1 in 1000 times.


--
gnumonk


----------

